# Bubble Counter Losing Water



## forever (6 Mar 2016)

For some reason I seem to be refilling every other day, its into a diffuser, I wonder if there is an issue with that, I just don't understand where all the water goes


----------



## osullivanmichael2 (6 Mar 2016)

Mine just bubbles up the co2 pipe and into the diffuser and on into the aquarium.  Have not figured out how to stop this, but once it's set I only refill it on water change day ! Don't see the need to have it filled all the time once the co2 indicator remains about the same colour change daily all is ok !


----------



## GHNelson (6 Mar 2016)

You could try adding a non return valve on the Co2 line to the diffuser!
hoggie


----------



## forever (6 Mar 2016)

Does that not stop it the other way from the diffuser to the bubble counter? I think its going from the bubble counter into the diffuser


----------



## GHNelson (6 Mar 2016)

Hi
This is the tried and tested means of running a Hi Pressure Co2 system!
This is the configuration I use!
Regulator > Solenoid > Check valve > Bubble Counter > Check valve > Diffuser
Cheers hoggie


----------



## forever (6 Mar 2016)

Thx, any old airline type check valve? My bubble counter has one built in but I guess that's back to the solenoid


----------



## GHNelson (6 Mar 2016)

Hi
I would purchase a couple of Co2 check valves, as sometimes the plastic airline valves leak under the working pressure of the Co2!




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hight-Qua...894400?hash=item3f4fed5880:g:wAwAAOSw3ydVnB30
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## zozo (6 Mar 2016)

Every  build in non return valve working with the forces of nature will spil a droplet before it closes. Some more then others, something we have to live with. Not a bad idea is the fill the bubble counter with demineralized water, because regular tap water contains minerals wich deposit over time around the non return valve seal and over time it'l do a worse job than before..  And as Hoggie says always use 2 to be on the safe side, with rather maximun distance between both inline from solenoid to bubble counter.


----------



## tomh (8 Mar 2016)

hi, I suppose the first thing to understand is what sort of bubble counter is it? generally the water that is in the counter should not be able to travel towards the diffuser as there is meant to be a 'air' gap created between the top of the counter liquid and the hose by the co2 going through it.

I have had the liquid blow back towards the reg on many occasions but that is generally when i have fiddled and let the pressure out quickly by undoing the nut that holds the hose on, the none return valve between the reg and the bubble counter prevents the liquid getting to the reg and damaging it though.

The only times i have ever had the liquid 'disappear' out of the counter is when i have used the JBL counters like the one below. I have used 3 of this type and make and they are a piece of junk, all 3 cracked under the pressure as the plastic is very thin. Although a small vertical hairline crack, it was enough for the water to leak out over a day or so and it was hard to see. The fluval version however, has been fine for years as they are smaller and thicker plastic with a round bottom.


----------



## Marc1t (9 Mar 2016)

hogan53 said:


> You could try adding a non return valve on the Co2 line to the diffuser!
> hoggie


It's a simple matter of evaporation as gas flows to the diffuser it carries water molecules from the BC with it. Adding a check valve upstream of the gas flow will not stop the water loss.
I have the same problem but just live with it you can try mixing glycerine from any chemist with the water that will slow down the evaporation quite a lot.


----------



## Dantrasy (9 Mar 2016)

I use vegetable glycerine rather than water. No evaporation and as it's more viscus than water, it's easier to count bubbles.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Mar 2016)

Marc1t said:


> It's a simple matter of evaporation as gas flows to the diffuser it carries water molecules from the BC with it. Adding a check valve upstream of the gas flow will not stop the water loss.
> I have the same problem but just live with it you can try mixing glycerine from any chemist with the water that will slow down the evaporation quite a lot.


Hi
Never had much of problem  with water loss from the bubble counter when l used this method!
I think it really depends on the check valve.
Actually when l used a UP atomiser (old style)....l didn't even use a bubble counter!
But l did have a check valve before the UP atomiser!
Cheers hoggie


----------

